# Le fil des Questions Existentielles



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

Est-ce que les gens qui bossent chez Lipton ont le droit à une pause café ?


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Et ceux qui bossent chez Nesquick ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2010)

Les poils de nez ont-ils une odeur ?


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

L'avenir appartient il au futur ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2010)

Quand n'est-on plus un n00b ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi les moustiques n'aiment pas les applaudissements ?


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Dieu étant partout, n'a t'on pas un risque de puer du doigt lorsqu'on montre quelque chose ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2010)

Est-ce que "la qualité de mes dessins est inversement proportionnelle à mon intelligence ?!"...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2010)

Où est Benjamin?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2010)

iMax existe t'il ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi la Suisse ?


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Si ils avaient existé de son vivant, Mozart aurait il eu un NRJ Music Award pour la meilleure révélation de l'année ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Où est Benjamin?


Le sait-il lui même ?!...


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce que "la qualité de mes dessins est inversement proportionnelle à mon intelligence ?!"...




mais que fait la modération ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Le luxe, pourquoi pas, mais à quoi ça sert de s'acheter des gants qui coûtent un bras ?
Où des calbut qui coûtent la peau du cul ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais que fait la modération !


Pourquoi que je comprends jamais rien ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais que fait la modération ?


 
Dans l'eau, des ronds.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi les modérateurs sont-ils *verts* ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

On nous dit que le nouveau Mac Mini est sorti.
Très bien.

Mais est-ce qu'on sait où ?
Et avec qui ?
Et à quelle heure il rentre ?


----------



## boodou (23 Juin 2010)

Est-ce qu'un tiens vaut vraiment mieux que deux tu l'auras ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2010)

Tiens


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Tu l'auras.
Tu l'auras.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

Est-ce que si je vais voir là-bas si j'y suis, j'y serais ?


----------



## boodou (23 Juin 2010)

Bah va voir, et reviens nous dire


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Si les derniers seront les premiers, pourquoi n'ont ils jamais de médailles aux JO ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

Puisque la Terre est ronde et qu'elle tourne, que doit-on penser de Jane Birkin qui, elle, est plate, et pourtant tourne aussi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Est-ce que les gens qui bossent chez Lipton ont le droit à une pause café ?


Non! 



Gronounours a dit:


> Et ceux qui bossent chez Nesquick ?


Non plus! 



Stargazer a dit:


> Les poils de nez ont-ils une odeur ?


Oui.



Gronounours a dit:


> L'avenir appartient il au futur ?


Certes...



gKatarn a dit:


> Quand n'est-on plus un n00b ?


Demain!



C0rentin a dit:


> Pourquoi les moustiques n'aiment pas les applaudissements ?


Parce que! 



Gronounours a dit:


> Dieu étant partout, n'a t'on pas un risque de puer du doigt lorsqu'on montre quelque chose ?


Oh que oui!


tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce que "la qualité de mes dessins est inversement proportionnelle à mon intelligence ?!"...


Oooooooooh que oui!!!!!



WebOliver a dit:


> Où est Benjamin?


DTC! 



gKatarn a dit:


> iMax existe t'il ?


Il paraît...



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pourquoi la Suisse ?


Pourquoi pas ?...



Gronounours a dit:


> Si ils avaient existé de son vivant, Mozart aurait il eu un NRJ Music Award pour la meilleure révélation de l'année ?


Oui oui oui...



tirhum a dit:


> Le sait-il lui même ?!...


J'en doute fort.



Grug a dit:


> mais que fait la modération ?


Pas grand chose en cette saison! 






Oh et puis merde! C'est quand même pas à Tonton PATOCH' de se taper tout le boulot, tas de branlots! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Puisque la Terre est ronde et qu'elle tourne, que doit-on penser de Jane Birkin qui, elle, est plate, et pourtant tourne aussi ?



Et ta connerie, elle tourne ?... 

Celle-là je pouvais pas la laisser passer...


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2010)

Onc' Patoch' va-t-il récuperer ses boules rouges ?


----------



## boodou (24 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Onc' Patoch' va-t-il récuperer ses boules rouges ?



Malheureusement, la vasectomie est une opération irréversible ...


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2010)

un vote "blanc" est il considéré comme "raciste"


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi la gauche serait de ce côté et pas de l'autre ?
De même pour la droite.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Juin 2010)

Et pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pourquoi la gauche serait de ce côté et pas de l'autre ?
> De même pour la droite.


Pourquoi dorment ils en cours d'histoire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi 1 + 1 = 2 (sauf pour Jean-Claude Van Damme) ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourquoi 1 + 1 = 2 (sauf pour Jean-Claude Van Damme) ?



[Mode P 'OTAR©' 77]
Seulement si tu calcules en base > 2
En base 2, par exemple, 1 + 1 = 10


[/Mode P 'OTAR©' 77]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> [Mode P 'OTAR©' 77]
> Seulement si tu calcules en base > 2
> En base 2, par exemple, 1 + 1 = 10
> 
> ...



Et JCVD, il calcule en base combien pour trouver que 1 + 1 = 11 ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et JCVD, il calcule en base combien pour trouver que 1 + 1 = 11 ?


 
En base cocaïnée ?


----------



## macarel (24 Juin 2010)

faut-il dormir avec la moustache dessus ou dessous la couette:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2010)

macarel a dit:


> faut-il dormir avec la moustache dessus ou dessous la couette:sleep:



Ça dépend de la souplesse des articulations.


----------



## Madalvée (24 Juin 2010)

Quand je clique une deuxième fois sur "derniers messages", il y en a encore de nouveaux. On m'aurait donc menti, ce n'étaient pas les derniers ?


----------



## fredintosh (25 Juin 2010)

Le temps depuis le big bang jusqu'à ma naissance est-il plus long ou plus court que le temps depuis ma mort jusqu'à la fin du monde ?

En clair, le néant dure-t-il plus longtemps avant ou après la vie ?


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

Depuis quand le temps existe ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi ne rend t'on pas ses coud'boules rouges à Onc' Patoch ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2010)

Quel âge avait Rimbaud?


----------



## touba (26 Juin 2010)

Est-ce que Zidane mange du porc ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Où est Benjamin?



DTC ?


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2010)

Afin de moderniser les protocoles, va-t-on cesser de pratiquer le supplice de l'ipod sur qui le mérite, pour tester le supplice de l'ipad ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2010)

Quelqu'un a vu Jules ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> DTC ?



You're toasted, beef nose ... :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Depuis quand le temps existe ?


Va-t-il se taire?


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Va-t-il se taire?


Le sais tu ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le sais tu ?


Nan nan mais tais toi, juste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan mais tais toi, juste.



Le fera-t-il ?...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (28 Juin 2010)

Est-ce que la rayonne peut passer en machine ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi les doubles pseudo ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan mais tais toi, juste.



Pourquoi ne pose-t-il pas sa question comme tout le monde ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pose-t-il pas sa question comme tout le monde ?


Pour emmerder les pisse-froid.

A priori ça marche.


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> You're toasted, beef nose ... :style:



fancouleau


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> fancouleau



Pas mieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> fancouleau*x*



Et le copyright, beef nose ?!!? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pas mieux.


Tu fais la queue avec l'autre handicapé de l'orthographe pour attendre le bus toi...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quel âge avait Rimbaud?


 
Rouge cerise, je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pourquoi les doubles pseudo ?



Pourquoi ne s'en limiter qu'à un ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (6 Juillet 2010)

Est ce que le trou du cul du monde est poilu?


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2010)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Est ce que le trou du cul du monde est poilu?


Nan, il s'épile et se fait le maillot&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2010)

Mais où est donc Ornicar?


----------



## Madalvée (8 Juillet 2010)

Steve bons a présenté le MacBook air avec la peau sur les os, attend-il d'être obèse pour présenter le nouveau MacPro ?


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Steve bons a présenté le MacBook air avec la peau sur les os, attend-il d'être obèse pour présenter le nouveau MacPro ?



ça, c'est une pitain de bonne question.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> ça, c'est une pitain de bonne question.



Parce qu'elle interroge

Devra-t-il suivre le programme du régime alimentaire de Super Size Me pour être dans les temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Quel est le synonyme de synonyme ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2010)

Pkoi LaMoque est-elle rouge et pas Mackie ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi comme ça et pas autrement ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pkoi LaMoque est-elle rouge et pas Mackie ?



mais quand arrivera "l'accident" qui réglera ce problème  ?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juillet 2010)

Si Superman est si malin, pourquoi est-ce qu'il met  son slip par dessus son pantalon ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi les gens postent-ils toujours les mêmes questions ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pourquoi les gens postent-ils toujours les mêmes questions ?



Y a quoi après la mort ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juillet 2010)

Faut il penser en 3D ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2010)

Personne pour bannir iMacounet ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juillet 2010)

pourquoi se préocuper de moi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi les femmes sont-elles si compliquées ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2010)

Passque tu es un  peu trop binaire ?!...


----------



## marralborough (10 Juillet 2010)

Je fume des Camel nature, mais est-ce que j'ai l'droit?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juillet 2010)

Ou un petit peu trop hexadecimal ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a quoi après la mort ?



La mort


----------



## Old Timer (11 Juillet 2010)

Passer en dessous d'un chat noir, est-ce que ça porte malheur?


----------



## JPTK (11 Juillet 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Passer en dessous d'un chat noir, est-ce que ça porte malheur?



Non... sauf si tu lui mets une échelle dans le cul.


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Non... sauf si tu lui mets une échelle dans le cul.



Et que tu l'appelles Jacob ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2010)

Avec une boite de whiskas ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Juillet 2010)

*JE COMPRENDS RIEN À VOS TRUCS RELIGIEUX !! ARRÊTEZ OU JE PRÉVIENS UN MODAL !! *






 MacG est &#339;cuménique et doit le rester c'est Sarko qui l'a dit c'est lui qui nomme le boss ici ok ??


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2010)

Ah tu connais Sarko ?


----------



## MacSedik (11 Juillet 2010)

l'Art sauvera-t-il l'humanité?


----------



## Pouasson (11 Juillet 2010)

L'humanité sans doute pas, mais lard sauvera au moins les américains.


----------



## Gronounours (11 Juillet 2010)

N'importe quoi  C'est Bruce Willis qui sauve les zétazunis (le monde avec, mais c'est pas fait exprès).


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi il y a toujours un drapeau breton ou corse dans les festivals de l'été ?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Juillet 2010)

Serait-ce que c'est eux qui foutent le bordel?


Quelle est la différence entre un Breton et un Corse


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Serait-ce que c'est eux qui foutent le bordel?
> 
> 
> Quelle est la différence entre un Breton et un Corse


La nationalité?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Juillet 2010)

[SIZE=-1]Bonne réponse


Comment les corses se  reproduisent-ils ?[/SIZE]


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2010)

A coup de bombes ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> A coup de bombes ?



Pffff!
Meunon...!
Reproduction de mammifères en milieu tempéré dans un biotope naturel.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a toujours un drapeau breton ou corse dans les festivals de l'été ?



Pour faire parler les cons...
Et ça marche à tous les coups. Regarde sous ton post...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> N'importe quoi  C'est Bruce Willis qui sauve les zétazunis (le monde avec, mais c'est pas fait exprès).



Ah, on m'aurait menti ? C'est pas Chuck Norris ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Juillet 2010)

Chuck Norris, c'est pas le mec qui a pondu les dix commandements?


----------



## joéstare (13 Juillet 2010)

*Peut-on avoir un coma hydraulique quand on boit trop d'eau ? *


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Si une nageuse synchronisée se noie, les autres vont-elles toutes la suivre dans le fond de l'eau ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2010)

Est ce que c'est drôle lorsqu'on est le seul à se trouver drôle?


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Est ce que c'est drôle lorsqu'on est le seul à se trouver drôle?



Ça ma paraît impossible, sinon Patrick Bosso n'aurait pas fait "carrière" :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi ton avatar est pixelisé ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pourquoi ton avatar est pixelisé ?



8 bits style ! 

Ça vient de mon jeu flash préféré 

Tu pourras pas faire mieux que mon meilleur score !! 182 clics !!


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi les livres de poches ne tiennent pas dans les poches?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Parce que c'est une image, une expression.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi trouve t'on des réponses alakon dans ce fil des Questions Existentielles ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi « séparé » s'écrit-il tout ensemble alors que « tout ensemble »  s'écrit séparé ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Finalement pas de question à poser, désolé...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi Baâl-Ptdéor ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Parce que...

Chacun est libre d'avoir le pseudo qu'il veut, y'a pas toujours de logique


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi suis-je ici?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2010)

Passque ton autre pseudo s'est fait bannir?


----------



## ringo.starr (19 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pourquoi trouve t'on des réponses alakon dans ce fil des Questions Existentielles ?



parce que tu y post ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2010)

Pkoi une telle recrudescence de double pseudos ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pkoi une telle recrudescence de double pseudos ?


 
C'est la canicule.
La chaleur, ça fait fondre des trucs.

Quand est-ce qu'on mange ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

maintenant

quand est ce qu'on peut boire ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2010)

Quand tu seras majeur.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juillet 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quand tu seras majeur.



Bobby, tu parles de ça ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2010)

A quelle heure on arrive ?


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi le chien a essayer de manger le MacBook Pro de la cliente ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi la cliente avait-elle un MacBook Pro?


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

Quand on achète un billet de train à la SNCF, on peut lire *"chanceux à tous les coups"* sur le range billets délicatement offert par un opérateur souvent gracieux. 

_S'agit-il d'un plan com foireux, d'un sens de l'humour féroce ou tout simplement d'une provocation *(ou peut-être même un peu des trois soyons fous...)* ?_


----------



## Old Timer (22 Juillet 2010)

_Pourquoi sur windows, on clique sur démarrer pour arrêter l'ordinateur ?_


----------



## ringo.starr (22 Juillet 2010)

?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

*
!!!*​


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [YOUTUBE] http://tnkhanouff.hautetfort.com/images/Noir.jpg [ /YOUTUBE]
> 
> *
> !!!*​



'tin elle démarre pas la vidéo chez moi!


----------



## Madalvée (22 Juillet 2010)

Comment fait Sanchez pour s'asseoir ? Pete Samtras peut-il réellement se dispenser de laver son slip ?


----------



## Old Timer (23 Juillet 2010)

Si tous les chemins mènent à Rome, comment va-t-on à ouagadougou?


----------



## MacMadam (27 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pourquoi les modérateurs sont-ils *verts* ?


Parce qu'ils voient *rouge*.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Juillet 2010)

Les personnes travaillant pour les éoliennes passent-ils leur vie à brasser de l'air ?


----------



## patlek (27 Juillet 2010)

Vu sur un mur:

Est ce que 2 moitiés font un?


----------



## ringo.starr (28 Juillet 2010)

pourquoi ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi ce sont les meilleurs crus qui donnent les meilleures cuites?


----------



## Gronounours (31 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi dans une grande ville de la bière on ne trouve aucun chiotte public ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Août 2010)

C'est quoi cette merde ?


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2010)

Pourquoi mon train est tombé en panne a Vesoul ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Pourquoi mon train est tombé en panne a Vesoul ?



Pourquoi la modération ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Pourquoi le rire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2010)

Pourquoi "pourquoi" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2010)

Est-ce que le père d'un curé doit appeler son fils "mon Père" ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2010)

Est-ce que le fils d'un curé doit appeler son père "mon père" ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Est-ce que le fils d'un curé doit appeler son père "mon père" ?


 

Deux fois même.


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Est-ce que le père d'un curé doit appeler son fils "mon Père" ?


Et ta soeur ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Août 2010)

Est-il vrai que plus l'on veillit et plus le temps passe vite ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Je pense que oui après un certain âge.


----------



## Gronounours (2 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je pense que oui après un certain âge.



Du coup, après ce "certain âge", 1 (une) seconde (unité de temps du SI) ne durerait plus que :
u(t) = Vioc x 1s

avec Vioc qui serait une variable démarrant de 1 et tendant vers le 0, en fonction du certain âge.


A moins qu'il ne s'agissent d'une constante comprise entre 1 et 0


----------



## Old Timer (2 Août 2010)

Les entités ne doivent pas être multipliées par delà ce qui est nécessaire

_Ockham

_Qu'est-ce qui est nécessaire?


----------



## Sarlet Philippe (5 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pourquoi la gauche serait de ce côté et pas de l'autre ?
> De même pour la droite.


Question que se pose la gent féminine, la plupart du temps ( j'parle pas du flic en jupette, sinon gare à la circulation)!! En conséquence, voir le #79. En revanche, si la réponse au #103 est "oui", c'est contradictoire au #79 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h30 ----------

Et pourquoi le mot "santé!", s'écrit-il avec un "t"?


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

et que sont 100 dans les mains d'un manchot ??


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2010)

LES mains d'un manchot???


----------



## Sarlet Philippe (6 Septembre 2010)

Théoriquement, il faudrait diviser par 2, pour un manchot???

Pourquoi le vin dans les églises est-il de Metz?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2010)

Mais qu'a bien pu devenir le groupe Bill Baxter ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Septembre 2010)

Qui ?


----------



## Gronounours (6 Septembre 2010)

*KATE !!!*


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2010)

Comment se fait-il que les aiguilles d'une montre tournent dans le sens inverse de la rotation de la terre ?


----------



## Gronounours (6 Septembre 2010)

Vérifie dans l'hémisphère sud pour voir !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais qu'a bien pu devenir le groupe Bill Baxter ?



Ça c'est facile.
Bill a fait un duo avec un dénommé Boule. Ça a pas mal marché pour eux, on les a vu à la télé, t'as qu'à voir.
Baxter, lui, est devenu un chien. Mais je crois qu'il n'a fait qu'un seul film.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2010)

mais où est passée la Criée ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

Il était où, hein, le Youki ?


----------



## Gronounours (7 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça c'est facile.
> Bill a fait un duo avec un dénommé Boule. Ça a pas mal marché pour eux, on les a vu à la télé, t'as qu'à voir.
> Baxter, lui, est devenu un chien. Mais je crois qu'il n'a fait qu'un seul film.



Baxter fabrique aussi des sacoches de réservoir et autre tapis de réservoir.


----------



## Fìx (7 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Il était où, hein, le Youki ?



... et Charlie? :sick:


----------



## Tb_Cap (7 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi l'existence devrait-elle être mise en perspective sous la forme d'un problème ?


----------



## Gronounours (7 Septembre 2010)

Voilà une question qui aurait plu à CouleurSud.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui, un an déjà, je crois.


----------



## Sarlet Philippe (8 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi les dessinateurs représentent-ils généralement leurs personnages avec des mains de 4 doigts? 
Lequel des doigts est-il perdu?
Est-ce la même chose pour les pieds?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Tout ce que je sais c'est que c'est difficile de dessiner les mains donc ils amputent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que si le contraire de radis, c'est Paradis et que le contraire de Paradis c'est Enfer et que selon Sartre, l'Enfer c'est les autres, ça veut dire que vous êtes tous des radis ?


----------



## Madalvée (10 Septembre 2010)

Comment faire son jogging avec un iPod au design "à couper le souffle" ?


----------



## Gronounours (10 Septembre 2010)

Est ce que ca sent la bite à la banque du sperme ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2010)

L'argent a-t-il une odeur si on se torche le cul avec un billet de banque ?


----------



## Sarlet Philippe (10 Septembre 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Comment faire son jogging avec un iPod au design "à couper le souffle" ?


Mais non, c'est le souffle qu'il y avait dans les anciens morceaux de musique, Apple ne se permettrait jamais de couper TON souffle de jogger, pour peu que le design puisse influer sur ta respiration. C'est une marque trop géniale???

Mais que peut-on encore faire, quand on est tombé "les 4 fers en l'air"?


----------



## jugnin (10 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'argent a-t-il une odeur si on se torche le cul avec un billet de banque ?



/apparté : Nul besoin de s'en faire torche-cul pour lui permettre de libérer quelque émanation olfactive. Pour avoir travaillé dans une banque, je puis témoigner que les tas de bifetons, ça sent. Et ça pue. Une mélange d'odeurs de tabac froid, de parfum bon marché et de fonds de poches.


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2010)

pour être heureux, certains voudraient avoir les boules&#8230;

comprends pas !


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2010)

L'homogénéité peut-elle aider à la démocratie ?



La concierge est-elle dans l'escalier ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2010)

Elle est partie voir son amant.


----------



## Fìx (23 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Elle est partie voir son amant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi la Liberté est une grande illusion d'optique humaine ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi est-on fou d'Afflelou ?


----------



## kisbizz (25 Septembre 2010)

parce que c'est flou !!! 


et pourquoi il fait très (trop) souvent moche quand c'est le week-end ?


----------



## Dead head (25 Septembre 2010)

Et pourquoi y a-t-il un lundi après le week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

Parce que c'est le jour de la Lune...

Pourquoi le monde est comme çà ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi j'ai cette chanson de Rita Mitsouko dans la tête ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi le produit pour lave-vaisselle bio est emballé dans du plastique alors que le produit pour lave-vaisselle non bio l'est dans un film biodégradable ?


----------

